# fogscreen



## eresh (Jun 11, 2013)

I am sure this has been discussed but I would like instructions on how build a fogscreen. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How To: DIY (Improved) Inexpensive Fog Screen - Blog - proSauce

DIY Fog Screen

Just type "fogscreen how to" into your preferred search engine and a number of links show up.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Seems like a fun idea, but I understand any sort of breeze can impair the effect. Maybe the addition of a near invisible screen right behind the intended fog wall can help bridge any gaps?


----------



## eresh (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks. I have searched for it but not sure which one is best. Pro sauce had some detailed instructions. Just thought I might be missing something. Gotta get started planning for my halloween party... never too early!


----------

